# That Percussion Library - Perc+



## Cory Pelizzari (Jun 25, 2018)

Get it here: http://www.modwheel.co.nz/perc-plus-redux


----------



## D Halgren (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks Cory, I ended up picking this up. You pushed me over the edge. Keep up the good work!


----------

